# JH-7 News & Discussions



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 477011
> View attachment 477012
> View attachment 477013
> View attachment 477014
> View attachment 477015
> View attachment 477016
> View attachment 477017
> View attachment 477018


Would really loved to have seen JH-7 B but it seems the project is dropped


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/v9qaNnWGNOJOk61sn7K9Jw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.6.12

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/iEcjjgocPBuo7Hj_nQ-xHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Old pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/sBZdox14M0tujZywQgOaOA


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Beauty beauty every where


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7A defeats Su-34 and Su-24 in Aviadarts-2018.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

Jh-7 so far like f-8 is operated by plaaf and plaan and has been available for export over a decade with no foreign customers and looks like that will be the case especially when other modern options such as j-10 and fc-1 are available i.e agile mutirole fighter


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/zQRaDPlHzjZ0_O3c_BBODg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

khanasifm said:


> Jh-7 so far like f-8 is operated by plaaf and plaan and has been available for export over a decade with no foreign customers and looks like that will be the case especially when other modern options such as j-10 and fc-1 are available i.e agile mutirole fighter


The earlier JH-7 available for export is unsophisticated. By then when more advancr JH-7A is available. Most countries prefer multi role plane like Su-30 then dedicated bombers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1683644033/4276523203225274

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fawadqasim1

khanasifm said:


> Jh-7 so far like f-8 is operated by plaaf and plaan and has been available for export over a decade with no foreign customers and looks like that will be the case especially when other modern options such as j-10 and fc-1 are available i.e agile mutirole fighter


Both j10 and fc-1 can't do the job of jh7 i. e being the(longer range) bomb truck of navy


----------



## LKJ86

Fawadqasim1 said:


> Both j10 and fc-1 can't do the job of jh7 i. e being the(longer range) bomb truck of navy


Yes, it is also cheap and mature.
It is gradually replaced by J-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Fawadqasim1 said:


> Both j10 and fc-1 can't do the job of jh7 i. e being the(longer range) bomb truck of navy



So who is the buyer out there ?any orders o pipeline ?


----------



## Fawadqasim1

khanasifm said:


> So who is the buyer out there ?any orders o pipeline ?


Sir that is Because there are better alternatives available eg su 27 variants f 18 variants etc


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Fawadqasim1 said:


> Both j10 and fc-1 can't do the job of jh7 i. e being the(longer range) bomb truck of navy



That is why Su-30/Sino Flankers were inducted by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rY0gITbmDBhnfzrwHqGsUQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/TmzCAiXrbvasdVKbp3WsPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

September 28, 2018


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

What are they celebrating?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> What are they celebrating?


Retired ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7 made its maiden flight on December 14, 1988.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 527808


You sure these girls fly the JH-7A bomber?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> You sure these girls fly the JH-7A bomber?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane

Only woow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Amazing to learn those young and beautiful ladies commanding these highly expensive and very capable birds!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

I l


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 528660


I like much how the military helps its personnels by arranging the mass wedding, saving a lot in term of money, time, and efforts yet still accomplishing the important event in one's life in a unique, grandeur, and proud fashions!

In short, effective and efficient yet still quite memorably impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Kudos @LKJ86

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7 with EW pods

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

LKJ86 said:


> JH-7A
> View attachment 531722


One regiment of JH7A
24 aircraft
24 air crew = 48 airmen. 
24 ground crew = 192 maintenance men

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

I must admit, I'm surprised ... after all these years, a - at least for me - so far unknown JH-7A prototype no. 816 was spotted for the first time. Briefly shown in a promotional video for NORINCO at the Zhuhai Airshow and carrying a YJ1000-1 1000kg LGB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> I must admit, I'm surprised ... after all these years, a - at least for me - so far unknown JH-7A prototype no. 816 was spotted for the first time. Briefly shown in a promotional video for NORINCO at the Zhuhai Airshow and carrying a YJ1000-1 1000kg LGB.
> View attachment 534577


Prototype 816 looks like prototype of "JH-7B" #821 and #822. It is indeed strange that it is painted #81X instead of #82X.

Does it mean that since the "JH7B" project could have been cancelled, so that any subsequent prototype number be reverted back to JH7A lineage, and thus the number #81X is used.

Note that the tests is regarding integration of YJ1000-1 made by Norinco to the aircraft, assuming the intended target aircraft is JH7A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The video of JH-7:
https://m.weibo.cn/6393904893/4339894974785287

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1229068373/4372675005062729


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130074403675369473


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

JH-7A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

August 1, 2019
Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

http://www.globaltimes.cn/rss/outbrain.xml
http://weibo.com/globaltimescn/
http://services.globaltimes.cn/newsletter/
https://plus.google.com/116943910953136798873?prsrc=3
https://twitter.com/globaltimesnews
http://www.facebook.com/globaltimesnews


http://language.globaltimes.cn/
http://onestop.globaltimes.cn/
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/966951.shtml
http://mobile.globaltimes.cn/
http://epaper.globaltimes.cn/

Channels






HOME >> CHINA
*Chinese Air Force flies new version of fighter bomber*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/8 15:25:40






A JH-7 fighter bomber attached to an aviation brigade of the air force under the PLA Northern Theater Command takes off from a military airfield during a flight training exercise. File photo: eng.chinamil.com.cn



The People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force is now flying a new type of warplane that is based on the JH-7 fighter bomber, which Chinese military experts said is likely to have enhanced flight performance and firepower compared to its predecessors.

The Chinese Air Force sent multiple types of aircraft, including the JH-7AⅡ, to the Aviadarts competition in Russia under the International Army Games 2019, according to a report by the Xinhua News Agency on Tuesday.

The JH-7AⅡ was seen during a static display at the opening ceremony of the competition, the report said.

This is the first time this designation has been made public, Weihutang, a column on military affairs affiliated with China Central Television, reported on Wednesday, noting that the previous updated version of the JH-7 fighter bomber was known as the JH-7A.

The two reports did not provide details on the difference between the JH-7AⅡ and the JH-7A.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Thursday that while the aerodynamic design of the JH-7AⅡ does not appear to vary much from the JH-7A, the aircraft's internal systems could have been upgraded.

The JH-7AⅡ might be equipped with a more advanced radar and avionics system, enhancing its flight performance, Wei said, noting that it can likely carry more weapons, giving it even more firepower and improved accuracy.

Participating in a competition held abroad shows the newly upgraded warplane is technically mature and available for combat duty, Wei said.

Some Chinese military observers said previously that there was not much room for improvement of the JH-7 series. Some even suggested the PLA might retire the JH-7, especially after China commissioned in recent years the new J-16 fighter jet, which can also double as a fighter bomber.

The debut of the JH-7AⅡ broke those rumors as it appears that the JH-7 series of warplanes will remain a powerful tool in the hands of the PLA, the Weihutang report said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Most likely just old JH7A with internal upgrade. Possibly incorporating some of the features of the cancelled JH7B.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 573340


How old are these aircrafts? Would it be worth, for example the PN buying them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7AII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

What is the improvement of JL-10AG compared to JL-10A?

And, according to previous post (I can't read Chinese, so I can only guess), the improvement of JH-7AII, compared to JH-7A are the radar (JL-10AG) and the jamming pod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Maxpane

sir whats special in jh7 ii


----------



## Deino

Maxpane said:


> sir whats special in jh7 ii





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160133455742554112


----------



## Maxpane

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160133455742554112


thank you sir


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 574129
> View attachment 574130


beautiful pictures. man where you get these pics?


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UmairNawaz

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 575679
> View attachment 575680
> View attachment 575681
> View attachment 575682
> View attachment 575683


I assume this jet will be retired soon?


----------



## LKJ86

UmairNawaz said:


> I assume this jet will be retired soon?


Of course not.


----------



## UmairNawaz

LKJ86 said:


> Of course not.


2030-40? 4th gen jets are getting obsolete fairly quickly especially keeping in mind US will be retiring most F-16s and F-15s.


----------



## LKJ86

UmairNawaz said:


> 2030-40? 4th gen jets are getting obsolete fairly quickly especially keeping in mind US will be retiring most F-16s and F-15s.


JH-7 is a fighter bomber, not a fighter aircraft, and there are J-20, J-16, J-10C, and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

UmairNawaz said:


> 2030-40? 4th gen jets are getting obsolete fairly quickly especially keeping in mind US will be retiring most F-16s and F-15s.


Once you take out their air defense system, 4th is better than 5th. lower cost, easier to maintain, large payload.

Stealth Bomber is really expensive, Standoff Attack nowadays is much easier with Compass Navigation system. JH-7 is good fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The documentary of JH-7


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7As in Russia 




Via CCTV 7


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## S10

UmairNawaz said:


> I assume this jet will be retired soon?


Basic JH-7 will probably be retired starting early 2020's, but JH-7A will likely see service until 2030's. The role will be taken over by J-16.


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 584584
> 
> Via @央视军事 from Weibo


CCTV become smart now?开窍了？


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS南海听风 from Weibo


----------



## Philip the Arab

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 585536
> 
> Via @DS南海听风 from Weibo


Is its radar compatible for BVRAAM combat?


----------



## Fsjal

Philip the Arab said:


> Is its radar compatible for BVRAAM combat?


JH-7A is fitted with JL-10A pulse-Doppler radar, so technically it is capable of BVR operations. Also one source says the aircraft is capable of being armed with PL-12 BVRAAM, but it's only one source and I've never seen any pics of JH-7A with PL-12s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @B747SPNKG from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Does anyone know what the device is on the front-right of the canopy? It kinda looks like a pitot tube but its size kinda seems to make look like an aerial-refueling probe as well (the only thing is that for a refueling probe its not particularly high and is quite low).


----------



## LKJ86

The development survey of JH-7A


----------



## LKJ86

Via @智慧西飞 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Ds走近哈佛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## FuturePAF

Pakhtoon yum said:


> How old are these aircrafts? Would it be worth, for example the PN buying them?


Considering we are shopping around for used mirages to fill in our strike role, I had the same idea, why not consider the JH-7A. They at least have more life in them then the old Mirage 3/5, they can carry a heavier load per plane, and we need a longer ranged platform for the navy; to carry the planned for supersonic anti ship cruise missile.

At the very least, the Chinese plan to retire these planes and replace them with the J-16. Why not see if we can “restart” the JH-7B program, but by upgrading. The “old” JH-7A air frames with the WS-13 engines planned for the JF-17, the KLJ-7A AESA Radar for the block 3 JF-17, the heaviest EW equipment, and the Aselpod. With inflight refueling these birds would be a game changer for the Pakistan Navy, knowing they have air cover in the event of being outnumbered by enemy ships. If we go in for a deal; 24 JH-7B and 24 J-10C, we could have a decent enough Pakistan Navy Air Force, to allow the PAF to focus on covering over the land border, and not leaving the navy neglected or wanting for anything. We can shift from defense to not only offense but long range offense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

FuturePAF said:


> Considering we are shopping around for used mirages to fill in our strike role, I had the same idea, why not consider the JH-7A. They at least have more life in them then the old Mirage 3/5, they can carry a heavier load per plane, and we need a longer ranged platform for the navy; to carry the planned for supersonic anti ship cruise missile.
> 
> At the very least, the Chinese plan to retire these planes and replace them with the J-16. Why not see if we can “restart” the JH-7B program, but by upgrading. The “old” JH-7A air frames with the WS-13 engines planned for the JF-17, the KLJ-7A AESA Radar for the block 3 JF-17, the heaviest EW equipment, and the Aselpod. With inflight refueling these birds would be a game changer for the Pakistan Navy, knowing they have air cover in the event of being outnumbered by enemy ships. If we go in for a deal; 24 JH-7B and 24 J-10C, we could have a decent enough Pakistan Navy Air Force, to allow the PAF to focus on covering over the land border, and not leaving the navy neglected or wanting for anything. We can shift from defense to not only offense but long range offense.


It would be a great starter plan for the navy's air wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Looking at the diameter, length, and weight of the current engine on the JH-7A and the Al-31/Al-41F as a stand in for the Chinese WS-10 Engine, the current engine could be replaced and still leave room for structural modifications to improve the aircraft's situational awareness and war-fighting capabilities (addition of a RWR and Rear Jammer). 

Due to the political difficulties getting a J-11 or J-16, re-engine-ing the Jh-7A with the same engine as the J-10C for commonality of parts and a higher thrust maybe the best way to get a heavy lift aircraft for the least amount of money. The current engine is longer, wider, and heavier then the Al-31/Al-41F/WS-10.

With two WS-10 Engines, the thrust would near the levels of the H-6 Bomber. With that amount of dry thrust, the JH-7A maybe able to lift the same kind of heavy supersonic Anti-ship Cruise missiles.

open question to everyone:
With change in the engine, would the higher thrust allow the aircraft to be able to carry something like the YJ-12?
A Photo-shopped picture to demonstrate (the missile may not be sized right, but this is just for demonstration purposes):





The YJ-12 on the H-6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

FuturePAF said:


> Looking at the diameter, length, and weight of the current engine on the JH-7A and the Al-31/Al-41F as a stand in for the Chinese WS-10 Engine, the current engine could be replaced and still leave room for structural modifications to improve the aircraft's situational awareness and war-fighting capabilities (addition of a RWR and Rear Jammer).
> 
> Due to the political difficulties getting a J-11 or J-16, re-engine-ing the Jh-7A with the same engine as the J-10C for commonality of parts and a higher thrust maybe the best way to get a heavy lift aircraft for the least amount of money. The current engine is longer, wider, and heavier then the Al-31/Al-41F/WS-10.
> 
> With two WS-10 Engines, the thrust would near the levels of the H-6 Bomber. With that amount of dry thrust, the JH-7A maybe able to lift the same kind of heavy supersonic Anti-ship Cruise missiles.
> 
> open question to everyone:
> With change in the engine, would the higher thrust allow the aircraft to be able to carry something like the YJ-12?
> A Photo-shopped picture to demonstrate (the missile may not be sized right, but this is just for demonstration purposes):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YJ-12 on the H-6




Thats all a speculative would, could and should eventually discussion, but the JH-7 is simply too old for such a costly programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Deino said:


> Thats all a speculative would, could and should eventually discussion, but the JH-7 is simply too old for such a costly programme.


Sure it’s speculation, but what other option do we have. I would rather we go for the J-16, but if we can’t get that then we need to find other means of carrying heavy supersonic anti ship cruise missiles.

We need a platform that can serve for at least a generation. I agree it’s an old design, but it should not be seen as a fighter; agile and used for bvr and wvr combat. Rather it should be seen as a low level penetration naval bomber.

It all comes down to costs and the ability of the air frame to handle such a modification. It’s worth consider planes build in the 90s rather than buying old Mirage 3/5 built much earlier, at least for the naval role; where we need higher payload capacity and enough range to engage enemy ships further out.


----------



## Deino

FuturePAF said:


> Sure it’s speculation, but what other option do we have. I would rather we go for the J-16, but if we can’t get that then we need to find other means of carrying heavy supersonic anti ship cruise missiles.
> 
> We need a platform that can serve for at least a generation. I agree it’s an old design, but it should not be seen as a fighter; agile and used for bvr and wvr combat. Rather it should be seen as a low level penetration naval bomber.
> 
> It all comes down to costs and the ability of the air frame to handle such a modification. It’s worth consider planes build in the 90s rather than buying old Mirage 3/5 built much earlier, at least for the naval role; where we need higher payload capacity and enough range to engage enemy ships further out.




Sorry to say so, but if you mean with "we" = "the PAF", then either forget it or spare some money - and it will be a lot - and found that surely not easy development on your own.

I cannot think that the PLAAF nor the Chinese aviation industry will pay for an expensive and extensive project to re-engine an old and dated type with a new engine, then to design, develop and manufacture, to test and certify and finally to convert them.

Just plain and simple: why should they?

In PLAAF service the future lies in the J-16 and if the PAF will get the old ones is one question, the other one, if you could pay for this?

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FuturePAF

Deino said:


> Sorry to say so, but if you mean with "we" = "the PAF", then either forget it or spare some money - and it will be a lot - and found that surely not easy development on your own.
> 
> I cannot think that the PLAAF nor the Chinese aviation industry will pay for an expensive and extensive project to re-engine an old and dated type with a new engine, then to design, develop and manufacture, to test and certify and finally to convert them.
> 
> Just plain and simple: why should they?
> 
> In PLAAF service the future lies in the J-16 and if the PAF will get the old ones is one question, the other one, if you could pay for this?
> 
> Deino


Fair points. It would have been a lot of work on an old air frame.

What do you think the PAF is think via a vi providing support to naval forces?


----------



## Fsjal

Deino said:


> Sorry to say so, but if you mean with "we" = "the PAF", then either forget it or spare some money - and it will be a lot - and found that surely not easy development on your own.
> 
> I cannot think that the PLAAF nor the Chinese aviation industry will pay for an expensive and extensive project to re-engine an old and dated type with a new engine, then to design, develop and manufacture, to test and certify and finally to convert them.
> 
> Just plain and simple: why should they?
> 
> In PLAAF service the future lies in the J-16 and if the PAF will get the old ones is one question, the other one, if you could pay for this?
> 
> Deino


I'm probably a little late to this but another thing to add is that the JH-7 is limited in its capability compared to the J-16. While the J-16 itself is a truly flexible multirole strike fighter, the JH-7 on the other hand is more of a fighter-bomber with main-emphasis on air-to-ground strike roles (air-interdiction and close-air support) with only a secondary A2A capability. JH-7A does have BVR capability due to the usage of JL-10A pulse-Doppler radar and it is said to be capable of carrying PL-12 BVRAAMs as well (although I have never seen pics of an actual JH-7A or a model carrying PL-12s), however at best the JH-7A would be more of a mediocre interceptor than an actual effective fighter (the plane wouldn't be as maneuverable as something like J-10 or J-11/16, making it unfit for dogfighting while its slow speed and the JL-10A being less advanced makes it pretty outdated for an interceptor against modern opponents).

I could roughly compare the JH-7 to something like the older-generation F-4E Phantom II and the J-16 to F-15E Strike Eagle, if this was the 70s or 80s then JH-7 would of actually been a decent interceptor too. Realistically, the only time a JH-7A would be used fully in A2A role is if it was being used by a foreign customer that doesn't have any dedicated interceptor planes in service. PLAAF has no interests in using JH-7 in an A2A role since PLAAF has hundreds of dedicated fighters in the first place.



FuturePAF said:


> Sure it’s speculation, but what other option do we have. I would rather we go for the J-16, but if we can’t get that then we need to find other means of carrying heavy supersonic anti ship cruise missiles.
> 
> We need a platform that can serve for at least a generation. I agree it’s an old design, but it should not be seen as a fighter; agile and used for bvr and wvr combat. Rather it should be seen as a low level penetration naval bomber.
> 
> It all comes down to costs and the ability of the air frame to handle such a modification. It’s worth consider planes build in the 90s rather than buying old Mirage 3/5 built much earlier, at least for the naval role; where we need higher payload capacity and enough range to engage enemy ships further out.



If Pakistan is in need of long-range coastal defense using supersonic heavy AShM, a more cost-effective solution is to simply acquire heavy AShMs and utilize them on either current-service warships or newly-bought warships. Air-lunching heavy AShMs has its advantages, and JH-7 was also created with maritime strike role in mind, however re-engining the JH-7 would be costly. Applying modern avionics on an older airframe works, but changing the JH-7's WS-9 engines with WS-13 engines would take time and effort to modify the airframe design in order to accommodate the new engines, this isn't impossible since Israel showed this by creating the Kfir and replacing the older French SNECMA Atar engine used on their Mirages and Neshers with the more-powerful American GE J79 engine, however this took time and money for Israel Aircraft Industries to achieve.

The most cost-effective solution for giving Pakistan Navy airborne anti-ship capability would be to simply buy the JH-7E variant without putting too much modification to it so as to keep the price low. Applying new avionics on JH-7E is the best way to keep the plane up to date in its capabilities but re-engining them would increase the price of operating and maintaining them (although having the planes use WS-13 does create commonality with any JF-17s using the WS-13 also).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

The better option is to acquired JH-7A from existing stock from PLAAF/PLAN, and upgrade on its radar and avionics. There no need to change to another type of engine or alter the fuselage structure as the costs involved could be prohibitive.

JH-7 is in the league of Jaguar, Buccaneer, Tornado strike variant, SU-24 etc. many of which have since retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201790533800275968


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军航空大学 from WeiXin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @当代海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS大彪 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via 八一电视 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin








Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7A, J-11BH, and J-11BSH




Via @FY-神华 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7B







Via 走进哈佛

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> JH-7B
> View attachment 605240
> View attachment 605241
> 
> Via 走进哈佛



I'm still not convinced that the JH-7B was able to carry the YJ-12 AShMs.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> I'm still not convinced that the JH-7B was able to carry the YJ-12 AShMs.


If JH-7B can't carry two YJ-12 AShMs, why should it be developped, compared with JH-7A?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> If JH-7B can't carry two YJ-12 AShMs, why should it be developped, compared with JH-7A?



IMO the point was not to develop that would be able to carry specifically the YJ-12, which IMO is a too large and too heavy AShM - but to improve its avionics, give it new capabilities - like the IFR-capability - and weapons options to keep it even longer in service (and eventually in production). As such some sort of MLU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn


----------



## Beast

kungfugymnast said:


> Agree, also the recycling plant is where obsolete JH-7 & J-8 should belong.
> 
> 
> 
> JH-7 is also seriously underpowered with numbers of crashes. It's more of liability flying coffin for pilots when war happens. The poor maneuverability would make it difficult to evade and spoof incoming missiles. It is easy target for US Navy fighters and ships. Remember the J-8 that failed to perform harassment move ended up with stalling and hit by US EP-3C Orion? It was really humiliating for PLAAF at that time.



I think you mistaken the old JH-7 with JH-7A, JH-7A is ugraded with modern avionics and even more powerful WS-9II engine which fare with more thrust and higher performance. How many JH-7A has crashed so far? Its one of the most reliable fighter power in PLAAF inventory.

As for the J-8II crashed wiith EP-3C orion. The crashed is considered a victory for Chinese. EP-3C orion landed in Hainan Island and left the obsolete PLAAF first time access to a lot of modern surveillance system never seen before by Chinese in the 90s. I have heard rumour, it crashed onto purpose to forced the EP-3C orion to landed while the pilot dished the plane to prevent backlash from US. Pilot is suspected to be alive but declared as dead to smoother the anger from US side. His body is never to be founded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## kungfugymnast

Beast said:


> I think you mistaken the old JH-7 with JH-7A, JH-7A is ugraded with modern avionics and even more powerful WS-9II engine which fare with more thrust and higher performance. How many JH-7A has crashed so far? Its one of the most reliable fighter power in PLAAF inventory.
> 
> As for the J-8II crashed wiith EP-3C orion. The crashed is considered a victory for Chinese. EP-3C orion landed in Hainan Island and left the obsolete PLAAF first time access to a lot of modern surveillance system never seen before by Chinese in the 90s. I have heard rumour, it crashed onto purpose to forced the EP-3C orion to landed while the pilot dished the plane to prevent backlash from US. Pilot is suspected to be alive but declared as dead to smoother the anger from US side. His body is never to be founded.



JH-7A upgraded engines solved underpowered problem but still it's just an attack aircraft that can't maneuver well. Some said its aerodynamic not good leading to bad acceleration, speed and range. Just scrap it or use it for target practice.

The EP-3C intruded China territory during peak conflict of South China Sea standoff. The pair of J-8 were forcing the EP-3C to surrender and land even if the collision didn't happen. The J-8 is a failed aircraft anyway, if being used today will only bring shame of having 1960 aircraft maneuver like whale.


----------



## Beast

kungfugymnast said:


> JH-7A upgraded engines solved underpowered problem but still it's just an attack aircraft that can't maneuver well. Some said its aerodynamic not good leading to bad acceleration, speed and range. Just scrap it or use it for target practice.
> 
> The EP-3C intruded China territory during peak conflict of South China Sea standoff. The pair of J-8 were forcing the EP-3C to surrender and land even if the collision didn't happen. The J-8 is a failed aircraft anyway, if being used today will only bring shame of having 1960 aircraft maneuver like whale.


https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...ying-leopard’-supersonic-fighter-bomber-74381


----------



## kungfugymnast

Beast said:


> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/meet-china’s-new-jh-7a-‘flying-leopard’-supersonic-fighter-bomber-74381



Thanks for the link, even this article said the JH-7A is only good for anti-ship, EW ECM SEAD roles but would rely on air cover for protection. Its design is not for speed despite the maximum thrust to weight, it can't fly fast. You could still use the JH-7A if there aren't enough 4th generation fighters.


----------



## Beast

kungfugymnast said:


> Thanks for the link, even this article said the JH-7A is only good for anti-ship, EW ECM SEAD roles but would rely on air cover for protection. Its design is not for speed despite the maximum thrust to weight, it can't fly fast. You could still use the JH-7A if there aren't enough 4th generation fighters.


It will continue to stay in service for many years in PLAAF, PLANAF.


----------



## kungfugymnast

Beast said:


> It will continue to stay in service for many years in PLAAF, PLANAF.



Depends on how prosperous China is and how fast can they build new fighters.


----------



## LKJ86

By 刘应华

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 623223
> 
> Via navy.81.cn



Brother, is that a Pod or a fuel tank?


----------



## LKJ86

Blacklight said:


> Brother, is that a Pod or a fuel tank?


A fuel tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

@StormBreaker @PakSword @Mentee @PakSword @MastanKhan 

Each time I see this thread, it reminds of a prog on ARY, Jeeto Pakistan, there a guy in the back keeps repeating "lay lo, lay lo, lay lo"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

Blacklight said:


> @StormBreaker @PakSword @Mentee @PakSword @MastanKhan
> 
> Each time I see this thread, it reminds of a prog on ARY, Jeeto Pakistan, there a guy in the back keeps repeating "lay lo, lay lo, lay lo"


I would instead have cobra bite me to death instead of watching that ULTRA FARIGH program, The cringy music and the bhooki awam...

The guy saying “Lay Lo” is @MastanKhan , The thread is the gift


----------



## PakSword

Blacklight said:


> @StormBreaker @PakSword @Mentee @PakSword @MastanKhan
> 
> Each time I see this thread, it reminds of a prog on ARY, Jeeto Pakistan, there a guy in the back keeps repeating "lay lo, lay lo, lay lo"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

PakSword said:


>


@MastanKhan has my deepest respect, for opening my eyes to the cheapest AESA twin engine aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Blacklight said:


> @MastanKhan has my deepest respect, for opening my eyes to the cheapest AESA twin engine aircraft.



AESA?? The JH-7A has no AESA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

Deino said:


> AESA?? The JH-7A has no AESA.
> 
> View attachment 627153


Absolutely, there was a thread in which the purchase of surplus JH-7A was discussed with possible upgrades, hence the AESA radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## juj06750

Blacklight said:


> Absolutely, there was a thread in which the purchase of surplus JH-7A was discussed with possible upgrades, hence the AESA radar.


recently no new deals with pakistan;
pakistan in financial crisis now and has no money;
china wants money and we don't sell it for cheap price;
I expect there would be no any deal for the near future


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @FY-神华 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @CNR国防时空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军航空大学 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 634412
> 
> Via @西部空天 from Weixin




Great image of tge 109th & 110th Air Brigades

And yet another proof that the PLAN Naval Aviation is renumbering its aircraft, this JH-7A started to carry a two-digit serial number.

(Image by lgn12 via Huitong's CMA-blog)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> (Image by lgn12 via Huitong's CMA-blog)





LKJ86 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276018251034738688

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via kj.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese Naval Air Force live-fire drill in South China Sea*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeacefulWar

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 657605


It's beautiful when looking from front.
Wonder why we stop improving this fighter.
Does J-16 take the role of it now?


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 656264
> 
> Via @西部空天 from Weixin




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289523654024364032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Have JH-7s/JH-7As started to be decommissioned yet? I feel a lot of their roles can be fulfilled by the J-16.


----------



## zhxy

Figaro said:


> Have JH-7s/JH-7As started to be decommissioned yet? I feel a lot of their roles can be fulfilled by the J-16.



The role of the Su-34 may be fulfilled by the Su-35, but the Russians continue to produce the Su-34. The same is true for China. JH-7 has its own advantage over other multi-purpose aircraft


----------



## lcloo

zhxy said:


> The role of the Su-34 may be fulfilled by the Su-35, but the Russians continue to produce the Su-34. The same is true for China. JH-7 has its own advantage over other multi-purpose aircraft


J16 is designed to replace JH7A, but as long as JH7 airframe is still having many years' of life span, they will continue to be in active service. We see similarity with J7/J8/SU-27SK/SU-27UBK being still active despite induction of J10C/J11BS/J16/J20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

zhxy said:


> The role of the Su-34 may be fulfilled by the Su-35


Do you really know what Su-34 is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> Have JH-7s/JH-7As started to be decommissioned yet? I feel a lot of their roles can be fulfilled by the J-16.


JH-7A unlike J-7 will continue to serve many years in PLAAF as long as their airframe are worthy. They are long legged and big enough for future avionics upgraded. Plus their payload are decent after many rounds of engine upgrade. 

That cannot be say for J-7 which tiny airframe is already outdated and play no role in future of PLAAF. 

The only drawback of JH-7A is lack of agility compare to J-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> JH-7A unlike J-7 will continue to serve many years in PLAAF as long as their airframe are worthy. They are long legged and big enough for future avionics upgraded. Plus their payload are decent after many rounds of engine upgrade.
> 
> That cannot be say for J-7 which tiny airframe is already outdated and play no role in future of PLAAF.
> 
> The only drawback of JH-7A is lack of agility compare to J-16.


I think the JH-7As airframe, avionics, and other capabilities are significantly lagging the J-16 though.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 王立敏

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 676943
> 
> Via 王立敏




Why is this one so much pixelated?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via 走近哈佛


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

In my opinion China should have never stopped working on this beast. They should come up with JH-7 B and and may be even JH-7 C or some semi stealth version of JH-7. This could be not only great for China but also for export to many countries in Africa and may be even South America who want to good bomber jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## juj06750

Zarvan said:


> In my opinion China should have never stopped working on this beast. They should come up with JH-7 B and and may be even JH-7 C or some semi stealth version of JH-7. This could be not only great for China but also for export to many countries in African and may be even South America who want to good bomber jet.


In my opinion you and Pakistan should respect China; because we decide what to do and what NOT to do especially regarding Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> In my opinion China should have never stopped working on this beast. They should come up with JH-7 B and and may be even JH-7 C or some semi stealth version of JH-7. This could be not only great for China but also for export to many countries in African and may be even South America who want to good bomber jet.


Actually I think it's good idea since we cannot export heavy flanker of our J-16.

Iran and Pakistan are good candidate for JH-7B. Pakistan not able to bought flanker from Russia and China while Iran would prefer a update twin engine long range multi role jet to replace old F-4 and F-14. I heard rumours Iran nearly bought the J-8F but due to some technical issue and over promise. The deal was last min call off.

Iran is Interested in Russian Su-30 but they are not impressed with its avionics.









China Seeking To Offload Surplus Military Aircraft


At Airshow China, the country put up for sale a number of surplus military aircraft, including the relatively new JH-7 attacker and KJ-200 AEW aircraft.




www.google.com


----------



## Deino

juj06750 said:


> In my opinion you and Pakistan should respect China; because we decide what to do and what NOT to do especially regarding Pakistan.




Quite unusually, but here I fully agree with you. Unlike these typical fan-boy-posts claiming "we can get anything from China", "we get it for free", "China must give us this and that" it is quite to the contrary, that ONLY CHINA decides what to sell and to deliver under what conditions.


Beast said:


> Actually I think it's good idea since we cannot export heavy flanker of our J-16.
> 
> Iran and Pakistan are good candidate for JH-7B. Pakistan not able to bought flanker from Russia and China while Iran would prefer a update twin engine long range multi role jet to replace old F-4 and F-14. I heard rumours Iran nearly bought the J-8F but due to some technical issue and over promise. The deal was last min call off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Seeking To Offload Surplus Military Aircraft
> 
> 
> At Airshow China, the country put up for sale a number of surplus military aircraft, including the relatively new JH-7 attacker and KJ-200 AEW aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com




Yes, but once again ... there si no JH-7B. There have been at best a few prototypes and as it seems, the project was abondoned in favour of the J-16.

As such either any potential customer must get an old and dated type after being retired from PLAAF service and then pay for an as yet unspecified MLU or take them as they are IF China agrees to sell them.


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Yes, but once again ... there si no JH-7B. There have been at best a few prototypes and as it seems, the project was abondoned in favour of the J-16.
> 
> As such either any potential customer must get an old and dated type after being retired from PLAAF service and then pay for an as yet unspecified MLU or take them as they are IF China agrees to sell them.



It's quite short sighted from China becos twin engine long range multi role combat jets are still in demand from certain countries not able to get from NATO or not interested in Russian hardware.

Flanker is quite expensive to operate and JH-7B can be significantly make to meet the demand of 4th gen long range combat jet with lesser maintenance fee.


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> It's quite short sighted from China becos twin engine long range multi role combat jets are still in demand from certain countries not able to get from NATO or not interested in Russian hardware.
> 
> Flanker is quite expensive to operate and JH-7B can be significantly make to meet the demand of 4th gen long range combat jet with lesser maintenance fee.




I agree with you it could be an interesting option, but from all my understanding it does not follow this path ... and every year that now passes by with diminish the chance of sales since these old striker are getting older and older.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ILC

How many JH-7/A were produced? I heard about 240, it is confirmed? And when exactly the production run ended?

And btw. how many J-7(not JH-7) still in service?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @空军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

is there a DSI in the works? or is the retirement absolute?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西部空天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

*China's JH-7 Flying Leopard fighter bomber aircraft in 60 seconds*


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部空军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## Beidou2020

*PLA introduces JH-7A2 fighter bomber at Airshow China; updated version carries extra surface attack weapons*
GT staff reporters in Zhuhai 
21:59 Oct 02 2021





Fighter bombers attached to a naval aviation brigade under the PLA Northern Theater Command fly in line formation during a recent combat readiness patrol recently.Photo:China Military
The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force for the first time revealed details on the latest variant of the JH-7 fighter bomber, designated the JH-7A2, at the ongoing Airshow China 2021 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province.

Displayed at the outdoor exhibition area of the air show, the aircraft that looks nearly identical to the JH-7 is labeled as the JH-7A2, the Global Times found.

According to the description board next to the aircraft, the JH-7A2 fighter bomber is developed based on the JH-7A, and it further improved its surface attack capability by becoming capable of carrying extra surface attack weapons including stand-off air-to-surface missiles, laser-guided bombs and munitions dispensers.

The main missions of the JH-7A2 are maritime and land attack, according to the description.

In August 2019, the JH-7A2 participated in the Aviadarts competition in Russia as a part of the International Army Games 2019, the Xinhua News Agency reported at the time, without giving more details on the aircraft, including the difference between the JH-7A2 and the original JH-7A.

The JH-7A2 did not make further public appearance until Airshow China 2021.

With the latest variant of the JH-7 being introduced at the air show, analysts said that the JH-7 series will continue to serve in the PLA for a long time despite the commissioning of the more advanced J-16 multirole fighter jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

I feel China shouldn't abandon and stop the production line of JH-7A. These plane is big and still many area possible to upgrade and meet future threat. It will also give China an option for exporting big long legged twin engine fighter bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Beast said:


> I feel China shouldn't abandon and stop the production line of JH-7A. These plane is big and still many area possible to upgrade and meet future threat. It will also give China an option for exporting big long legged twin engine fighter bomber.



I think, this JH-7A2 will be used as a Hi-Lo combination with J-16 in terms of Strike Fleet of Chinese Air Force


----------



## Bilal9

Beast said:


> I feel China shouldn't abandon and stop the production line of JH-7A. These plane is big and still many area possible to upgrade and meet future threat. It will also give China an option for exporting big long legged twin engine fighter bomber.



The Chinese factories came up with this as a response to the SEPECAT Jaguar, but larger design as suited to Chinese doctrine at that time.

The design is getting sort of long-in-the-tooth. But evolutionary change is possible.

Look at how the original F-7 changed to a Guizhou JL-9 with minimal changes to Intakes, larger wings and control surfaces.

This early design was more similar to an F-7 in certain respects.






New improved design with much larger wings, tail feathers than F-7 and even more improved intakes (notice complete deletion of tail parachute pod)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Dedicated strike plane has no place in today's world. Multi role like J-16 are far more versatile and far more aerodynamic. JH-7 is getting phased out. It's a very old design. Lacks aerodynamics.


----------



## Beast

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Dedicated strike plane has no place in today's world. Multi role like J-16 are far more versatile and far more aerodynamic. JH-7 is getting phased out. It's a very old design. Lacks aerodynamics.


They offer the long legged and a huge airframe for more future avionics upgrade. In modern aerial warfare, stand off weapon are getting more and more prominent role! Dog fight are getting lesser and lesser. Soon emphasis on agility of fighter bomber will be less significant. Those fighter bomber if fully loaded with fuel and weapon payload, anyway will loses any agility not matter what.


Bilal9 said:


> The Chinese factories came up with this as a response to the SEPECAT Jaguar, but larger design as suited to Chinese doctrine at that time.
> 
> The design is getting sort of long-in-the-tooth. But evolutionary change is possible.
> 
> Look at how the original F-7 changed to a Guizhou JL-9 with minimal changes to Intakes, larger wings and control surfaces.
> 
> This early design was more similar to an F-7 in certain respects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New improved design with much larger wings, tail feathers than F-7 and even more improved intakes (notice complete deletion of tail parachute pod)


Unfortunately, these are most point blank air defense fighter with limited air to ground role. Their payload, avionics and range will be limited. Same as their role will be restricted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Photos taken from a recent exercise, Bohai Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Beast said:


> Unfortunately, these are most point blank air defense fighter with limited air to ground role. Their payload, avionics and range will be limited. Same as their role will be restricted.



I was thinking more along third world or smaller air-forces as export products, these are better than nothing and will be economical choices for smaller air-forces where range (because of the size of the countries' borders) or avionics sophistication (because of skill shortage) may not be huge factors. Africa is still a large market for these plains as lead-in trainers slash air defense platforms in large number, owing to their economical acquisition costs.

Of course we have much more modern and far more capable basic platforms now, i,e. the JF-17. which are better than the Guizhou JL-9.

JF-17s were sold to Myanmar at $15 Million apiece (Mk.1 version) and Mk.3 may be more expensive of course.

I don't know what JL-9's were offered at....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bilal9 said:


> large market for these plains as *lead-in trainers slash air defense* platforms in large number


Exactly, LCA/LIFT is the market to go! Just look at how many J-6, J-7, Mig-21, IAI Kfir, Areo L-39, Kawk 108/208 and such are flying in the world, just the volume for replacement alone is massive, not to mention customers (smaller air forces) that are new to fighters. The recent Malaysia tender on LCA/LIFT is an interesting specimen of this market segment.

I roughly compile a list of major LCA/LIFT available these days:

PAC JF-17
Boeing T-7A
Czech Aero L39NH
KAI FA-50
Saab Gripen
TAI Hürjet
Hongdu L-15
Leonardo M-346
HAL Tejas
Yakovlev Yak-130
Guizhou FTC-2000
Imho, if customer wants a "pure performance fighter", JF-17 and Gripen are top picks. But both are becoming quite expensive (latest blocks) hence they may face competition from medium birds like second-hand F-16, EFT or even brand new Mig-29/35 coming with huge bargain offer (due to falling Ruble exchange rate).

If customer wants a "budget fighter with some LIFT capability", like you've said FTC-2000 is the choice, especially if they have previous experience of using Soviet/Chinese jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

A great aircraft ... by the way, does anyone know, when production of the JH-7A ended?


----------



## johncliu88

Deino said:


> A great aircraft ... by the way, does anyone know, when production of the JH-7A ended?


According to Wikipedia, the last production stopped in 2017. The below page shows a lot detail information for this plane. Please take a look.

Wikipedia link


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-04/24/content_10150025.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

126th Air Brigade!


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518914101149421570


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518990981621862400


----------



## S10

I think China should modify and upgrade existing JH-7A fleet into EW/SEAD specialist platform for export. Leave the strike role to J-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> I think China should modify and upgrade existing JH-7A fleet into EW/SEAD specialist platform for export. Leave the strike role to J-16.



Nobody will purchase a platform based on a Cold War-era airframe, with all of its limitations. Those who cannot afford high-end EW aircraft such as the Growler will settle for smaller platforms like a notional EW JF-17, not an obsolete JH-7.


----------



## S10

Akasa said:


> Nobody will purchase a platform based on a Cold War-era airframe, with all of its limitations. Those who cannot afford high-end EW aircraft such as the Growler will settle for smaller platforms like a notional EW JF-17, not an obsolete JH-7.



JH-17 doesn't have the payload capability as JH-7, and you don't need massive maneuverability or high performance platform for EW aircraft. US used EA-6B/EF-111 while Soviets used Su-24MR.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 838149
> View attachment 838150
> View attachment 838151
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 1 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军事报道 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军事报道 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-05/19/content_10156348.htm


----------



## Brainsucker

Akasa said:


> Nobody will purchase a platform based on a Cold War-era airframe, with all of its limitations. Those who cannot afford high-end EW aircraft such as the Growler will settle for smaller platforms like a notional EW JF-17, not an obsolete JH-7.


If the platform is obsolete, then why JH-7B is born? they would stop the program long time ago and chose another platform instead.


----------



## Akasa

Brainsucker said:


> If the platform is obsolete, then why JH-7B is born? they would stop the program long time ago and chose another platform instead.



The JH-7B was in fact stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> If the platform is obsolete, then why JH-7B is born? they would stop the program long time ago and chose another platform instead.




There is no JH-7B! At least not active ... the JH-7B was once in development but as it seems is long dead.


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> There is no JH-7B! At least not active ... the JH-7B was once in development but as it seems is long dead.


J-16 is better than JH-7B in all dimensions. Better retire all JH-7 when the service life expires

The future bomber will be flying wing design, like B-2 anyway.


----------



## Deino

vi-va said:


> J-16 is better than JH-7B in all dimensions. Better retire all JH-7 when the service life expires
> 
> The future bomber will be flying wing design, like B-2 anyway.




For the JH-7 retirement I agree, however even in China J-16 don't grown on trees and are surely not cheap. As such to replace all JH-7As still some years will come ... and the H-20 is anyway a different beast, which is no replacement for the JH-7.


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> For the JH-7 retirement I agree, however even in China J-16 don't grown on trees and are surely not cheap. As such to replace all JH-7As still some years will come ... and the H-20 is anyway a different beast, which is no replacement for the JH-7.


Agree, of course that H-20 is not replacement of JH-7, JH-7 is tactic bomber, while H-20 is strategic bomber, they are in different category, such as range, payload.

What I mean is flying wing design, *not the size of B-2*.

The true replacement of JH-7 will be a *40-50 ton B-2 alike bomber, single engine.* Max takeoff weight/trust ratio is around 5. Double the combat range of JH-7, bigger or similar payload.

The west pacific theater is much larger than Central Europe, China need longer range fighter, and bomber. 40-50 ton flying wing bomber can provide maximum 2000 km combat range, or 1000 km combat range with maximum payload, which is awesome for the first island chain.

Besides, there are other smaller unmanned flying wing bomber available now, like *Hongdu GJ-11*.








Hongdu GJ-11 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





JH-7 is still a good war machine, as long as maintenance cost is lower, PLA will keep this toy for a few more years until replacement is ready.

*In comparison, B-2 Max takeoff weight/trust ratio is around 5.3*








vi-va said:


> Better retire all JH-7 when the service life expires





Deino said:


> As such to replace all JH-7As still some years will come


Sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/hj/2022-05/19/content_10156418.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Akasa said:


> The JH-7B was in fact stopped.


Then what about the newer JH-7AII or something that mentioned before?


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> Then what about the newer JH-7AII or something that mentioned before?



That is some sort of an MLU for older JH-7As

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 空军在线

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/power/2022-06/17/content_4913215.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Fortress-45 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/kj/2022-07/20/content_10172138.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部战区 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


>



Why don't they upgrade their training scenario, even after they witness the situation in Ukraine? They should make a more realistic scenario where PLANAF have to face a full spectrum of Jammer, Handheld SAM, and even Patriot like batteries when they want to shoot the target with those dumb ammunition. Or else those pilots have to prepare to survive in a land full of Taiwanese Zombie, when their JH-7A fall down like flies in a war against the ROC. That's if they managed to survive and paradrop into the island.


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/04/content_10181766.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 新华社

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 田丰大

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @那一朵云哟 from Weibo





Via @航空君 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空新视野-赤卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## johncliu88

Question: the above picture shows that the plane is JH-7A2, what does this "2" mean?


----------



## Deino

johncliu88 said:


> Question: the above picture shows that the plane is JH-7A2, what does this "2" mean?




modernised and in fact it is a most unusual designation since normally the letter G would be added as in the J-11BG.


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-11/13/content_10198534.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602025139507531777


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军号 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-12/14/content_10205451.htm


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603644733770842112


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://81.cn/pk/2023-01/11/content_10211226.htm


----------

